# Dolphins - the second smartest??



## skeptical (Jan 16, 2010)

_Tursiops truncatus_ is the scientific name for the bottlenose dolphin.   There is an excellent chance that this animal is the second most intelligent species on planet Earth after humans.   Its brain is about human brain size, and its brain to body weight ratio is next highest of all larger animals after human.
tursiops.org - Scientists say dolphins should be treated as 'non-human persons'.

It has been shown to be able to use tools in the wild (sponges over noses to rummage in the sand) even though its body construction is almost incompatible with tool use.  It seems to have a 'language' and its members hunt cooperatively.   It is enormously adaptable to training in captivity.

Here in New Zealand, a bottlenose dolphin called Moko has been spending time with and playing with humans.
moko the dolphin - Google Search

Moko has even been part of a whale rescue.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article3540973.ece

Surely, after humans, this is the smartest of all animals?


----------



## The Ace (Jan 16, 2010)

You can look around at the mess Humanity's made of the world and still say we're smart ?


----------



## skeptical (Jan 17, 2010)

I meant to ask a second question and gain opinion.  My first reference suggests that dolphins should, by virtue of their great intelligence, be awarded a form of 'human rights'.   My own view is that the way certain peoples (like the Japanese) treat dolphins is utterly dreadful.

Should dolphins be given a form of human rights?


----------



## The Ace (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd think so.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not just Japan - Denmark/Faroese, as well...

http://www.worldshame.org/?p=11 - *Caution!! Unpleasant pictures...*


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 17, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I thought the point of human rights was that those whose rights are denied can take legal action. Can someone else do that on their behalf? If not, then giving dolphins special rights would be pointless as they have no recourse when they are broken. I'm all for making it illegal to kill or harm them, however.


----------



## J-WO (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you know the Dolphin that 'portrayed' flipper committed suicide? No kidding. Apparently some Dolphins in captivity just up and drown themselves. That level of misery is a sure sign of sentience. 

Flipper strikes me as the greatest Hollywood tragedy of all, in a way.  At least Marilyn Monroe _wanted_ the fame, if only initially.  All Flipper wanted was to hunt fish and swim free.


----------

